# Epson DTG First Look Review



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Just got back from Print 13 in Chicago, I flew in just to review the Epson DTG being debuted at the show. First off thanks to the Epson folks for allowing German 13 and myself to poke and prod their new toy. 
Also these machines were not final production models, and the rip software was not even to beta phase so just a basic rip to get a print out.
First how much $19,995 about 5K less than I expected. Good News
No magic ink! It still requires pretreat on dark shirts, while epson has their own pretreat it is rumored to work with others as well.
Still uses TIO2 in the white ink and it still will clog, although not as bad as what we are all used to.
Ink cost were not released but said to be competitive with current 20K machines, hopefully with Dupont cost and not Brother. It holds 250ml carts or 600 ml carts, using 6 total carts 2 white and 1 each cmyk.
Speed, we had heard rumors of a 2 min 14x14 print on dark. We did not see that happen. A 14x16 Full color on black with white ink was around 6:30. However they did have to use 2 passes of white prior to the cmyk, so that is 3 total passes. Why 2 passes of white, well 
epson said it was due to poor pretreat because they did it by hand with a roller, however we suspect it has more to do with the ink having less viscosity due to newer printhead technology, we have seen this before with attempted conversions of a epson 4900. It is quite capable of putting down the ink required however it would probably pool, run or vein.
Print quality is excellent, very similar to the DTG M2 or slightly better 
second only to NeoFlex, which no one has beat yet.
When printing on white shirts they use a solid yellow underbase then cmk overtop, really makes the colors pop. But adds to the print time,
at around 3:30 to 4 plus. This multiple pass thing is really holding the speed of the machine back. Once again suspect chemistry.
The machin is gorgeous, built as a DTG, Daily maintenance almost none. Capable of individual channel cleanings to save ink, the head will clog but epson says you will be able to recover it, advertised head life is the life of the machine. Gotta see that to believe it.
Consumable maintenance very easy.
What does this mean to the current DTG world. Well Machines priced around 25K are hurting, Brother, M2, Anajet. Machines priced under 18K will probably adjust pricing and survive. I see Brother as being impacted the worst. JMHO!!!!!!, This will definitely heat up the DTG competition and is the start of a new era for DTG printing. Combine this with the new Image Armor Pretreat and DTG printing rocks again. Several Major players will probably have new printers hitting the market soon to compete with Epson. 
Overall great machine, can't wait to see the final version at SGIA Orlando. More and some pics later tonight.
Remember JMHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

spiderx1 said:


> Why 2 passes of white, well
> epson said it was due to poor pretreat because they did it by hand with a roller, however we suspect it has more to do with the ink having less viscosity due to newer printhead technology


IMHO I don't agree with this statement, I have seen several DTG manufacturers fail miserably during their previews because of poor pretreat. It takes one poor batch of botched pretreated shirts to ruin a preview run. Did you take a properly pretreated shirt for them to test? I think that would help the lingering question. 

Also, the "roller" method seem antiqued to me since the developments of pretreat has made this almost obsolete. IMHO I see this as taking a step back in the pretreat process. 

Was their pretreat diluted or full strength? Were the pretreat process the same or more than what DuPont users are used too?

Give them another chance see what happens _IMHO_


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

As for the head lasting a lifetime that is great news.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

BandPrints said:


> As for the head lasting a lifetime that is great news.


This is a statement that I will not believe.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

spiderx1 said:


> Capable of individual channel cleanings to save ink


I have the F6070 DyeSub printer EPSON just came out with and this is a neat feature. A full cleaning, however, does take quite a bit of time.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

dazzabling said:


> IMHO I don't agree with this statement, I have seen several DTG manufacturers fail miserably during their previews because of poor pretreat. It takes one poor batch of botched pretreated shirts to ruin a preview run. Did you take a properly pretreated shirt for them to test? I think that would help the lingering question.
> 
> Also, the "roller" method seem antiqued to me since the developments of pretreat has made this almost obsolete. IMHO I see this as taking a step back in the pretreat process.
> 
> ...


Carla, I understand what you are saying. However a lot more to this that what appears on the surface. SGIA in Oct at Orlando will show what improvements they have made. If this guy used a roller he is very good with a roller, on close inspection of the pretreated area, they were very even. The prints printed even. Just needed two passes of white. The printer could put down a lot more, it was that the opacity was not there. More would have caused pooling etc.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Smalzstein said:


> This is a statement that I will not believe.


Hard one to believe, and only time will tell.


----------



## grush (Aug 17, 2013)

Great info thank you for sharing it!


----------



## SouthwestDTG (Sep 11, 2013)

spiderx1 said:


> Daily maintenance almost none. Capable of individual channel cleanings to save ink, the head will clog but epson says you will be able to recover it, advertised head life is the life of the machine.


Wow......those are some impressive stats! Pretty exciting news for the DTG world as it will set the bar for other manufactures to meet or beat.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

This will represent the great leap forward for DTG printing, giving it the kick in the pants it needed.


----------



## SouthwestDTG (Sep 11, 2013)

spiderx1 said:


> This will represent the great leap forward for DTG printing, giving it the kick in the pants it needed.


"KICK" is putting it nicely.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

spiderx1 said:


> SGIA in Oct at Orlando will show what improvements they have made


I am gonna give Epson the benefit of the doubt. Pretreat can make or break someone.. I am just saying

How was the registration?


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Registration was fine, they could have added a touch more choke. Print quality was excellent.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are some pics of the Epson DTG.
Basic machine, note control panel not final and will include mini pic of artwork and more info, can feed from usb thumb drive.
14x16 Print at 1440x720, 2 pass white, one cmyk, 6min 30sec
The Head cleaning roll, or TP roll because it cleans the crap off the head. Advances to a new clean position each cleaning replaces a wiper.
The platen, removeable and keyed.
Max print area 16x20
Note in print the white around the AFRICA is not registration issues but an attempt to do a 3D bevel.
At the top of the cat you may see a small amount of white that is due to a choke setting or lack thereof.
Any white dots are due to camera flash and wet ink..


----------



## jmcgurren (Oct 28, 2008)

Another great review thanks Randy. The print looks crisp and has a very solid white. I am excited for what a good rip can do for this thing and can't wait for future reviews by actual customers/users shortly after the November release!


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

For reference, how large is the photo currently printing? 14" wide x 16" tall? Also, did they explain why they are only using two white ink carts and not 4?


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

jmcgurren said:


> Another great review thanks Randy. The print looks crisp and has a very solid white. I am excited for what a good rip can do for this thing and can't wait for future reviews by actual customers/users shortly after the November release!


I was told available after 1 Jan 2014!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

spiderx1 said:


> I was told available after 1 Jan 2014!


12/31/2014 is after Jan 1st. LOL.
This is my post this morning in NeoFlex forum. My prediction. 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/neoflex/t235905.html


allamerican said:


> Eric, Rich
> Thank you for shine NeoFlex name at your meeting. I heard many more were at Print13 and experienced same as you had.
> Having your 2nd last name "NeoFamily" wasn't bad? LOL.
> No DTG train arrives on time on history. I assume Epson will not be a exception. The Bugs of new product is "INEVITABLE". We still fixing Window bugs and more~.
> ...


----------



## bargainsignsandt (Jan 8, 2014)

Has anyone have any updated info after the Orlando show? Does anyone know if there will be any additional dealers added by release time? How about Colorado, Utah, or Nebraska?


----------

